# Just bought me a walther through budsgunshop.com..



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

now i just have to wait 3-7 days...

thanks ship and all for turning me to the dark side..


ps..my wife has no idea what i just did..shhhhhhhhh


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

btw..
$523 listed price 
$31 shipping/insurance fee
$15 (3% fee for using cc..only way to guarantee your gun)

total $571.xx...

well..u only live once right?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thats not bad. As cheap or cheaper than if ya buy local and pay salestax.

I paid $565 for my fullsize one on June 29, 2006. I shot it 1x to make sure it worked, and then I sent the slide off for hard chroming to match my other 2


----------



## Funyet (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats. I placed an order for a P99 from Bud's on Jan. 2. Hopefully I'll get a call from my FFL very soon. Even wih shipping, the 3% credit card fee and the $25 transfer fee to my FFL, the gun is still cheaper than what local gun shops want, which is around $629.00. Plus, they would have to order the gun since nobody stocks it here.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

:smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 


Kewl. We need more P99s out in circulation


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

> We need more P99s out in circulation


I'm doing my part.:smt1099 Last month I bought a P99c in 9MM and a SW99 in 40 S&W.

On a side note, I also purchased a P22 & a G22.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

James NM said:


> I'm doing my part.:smt1099 Last month I bought a P99c in 9MM and a SW99 in 40 S&W.
> 
> On a side note, I also purchased a P22 & a G22.


U da man! :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

I love my G22.... and so does my 8 year old... she always complaints that I don't take her to the range often enough...


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

*G22*

Man, I haven't got to shoot my G22 yet.:smt022 I took possession of it Dec. 26th, but the weather's been too bad here to get to the range. Only got to shoot the SW99 .40 once for the same reason:smt022 :smt022


----------



## EAJ (Jan 24, 2007)

I’ve purchased a few handguns, assorted accessories and a shotgun through Bud’s Gun Shop web site. If you’re not in a rush you can save the cost of the 3% credit card fee and guarantee the item by providing them with your cc number and mailing the payment (money order, check, etc.) in with a copy of the order. With a personal check they will hold on your order (10 days) until the check clears. 

I’ve encountered problems with 5 out of 6 orders that I’ve placed. They were mostly minor issues, but on two orders they sold the supposedly “guaranteed” merchandise to another individual by the time they received my payment (a week later). This could have been an honest mistake, but it happened twice and they obviously have no mechanism in place to avoid this problem. 

If you see something on the web site that you’re interested in and email for additional information expect to wait a week or longer for a reply. In the interim there’s a good chance the item will be sold because they turn over merchandise quickly through auction sites and their physical store in Kentucky. You can call with questions, but they do not provide toll free calling. Expect to end up in voice mail 50% of the time and a long delay before you receive a call back. 

When you guarantee an order they supposedly move it from the warehouse and hold it for you. If you decide to cancel an item on an order they charge a restocking fee to move it back to the warehouse. Therefore make very sure that you want the item before placing the order. Personally, I find this to be a single sided policy which only benefits them. On two occasions where product was supposedly pulled and guaranteed for my orders it was sold to someone else. In these instances it was just tough luck. They will offer to locate the items through other distributors, but if the item costs more through another distributor than what they normally pay for it, you are expected you to pay the increased price if you want the item. In other words they do not take responsibility for their mistakes, will fine you for yours, and you should not expect any compensation when they mess up.

At this point you’re probably asking yourself why do business with a company like this? It’s important to comparison shop, but you can find some decent prices there if you’re willing to put up with these occasional issues.

PS - I purchased my P22 there for about $220 awhile back.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

My experience with them wasn't good, but it wasn't because they're dishonest - they've just got some serious problems in 'process'. First they accidentally sent my gun to an ffl on the other side of the country; when I decided to change my order to a different gun they had in stock, they waited until the other gun came back to them first - in the mean time my credit card had been charged. A week later and they still hadn't sent my gun, I canceled. Took another month before they credited my card.

Again, I don't think they're dishonest - just seriously disorganized. If they get their processes smoothed out and regularized... but so far they apparently don't see the need.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

i have to agree with you.....i ordered my p99 and they said they would ship within 7 days of my order...well they took the whole 7 days, then shipped the order..yes i had paid with my debit card so i was guaranteed the gun but it was a little misleading when they told me they would ship within 2-3 days when i called before making my purchase. I'm glad i didn't run into the problems you discussed about but it took me 2.5 weeks to get the gun from my ffl dealer..placed the order on 1/03, was shipped on 1/10, and delivered to ffl on 1/17......picked up on jan 20..

i hated the wait but it was worth it in the end.....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, in the beginning, I thought this might be a good place to order from... Guess not...


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

after ordering online...i'd still prefer to buy a gun in person....
save the headache of waiting and back and forth emails...
the order came through alright in the end....but the problems just discussed
by the previous posters was eye opening...i'm glad i was lucky enough to avoid those problems..


----------



## EAJ (Jan 24, 2007)

Folks, if I gave the impression that I thought they were dishonest it was not my intent. I believe that they could do a lot of things better, including some of their store polices and customer service. However, I suspect that the gun business is so good there’s little incentive to change. 

I will continue to use them when I can realize a significant saving, but my last 3 purchases have been through auctions and other vendors. I prefer, whenever possible, to reward good customer service with additional business, and to avoid, whenever possible, vendors who provide poor service. It’s not rocket science.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

You didn't give that impression. I was just making sure that *my* comment wasn't seen in that light. I agree with you - they're not dishonest, just disorganized.


----------

